

Show HN: Spaces.pe – Start a new online business in minutes - spaces
https://spaces.pe

======
spaces
We got a lot of feedback at ProductHunt
([http://www.producthunt.com/posts/spaces-
pe](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/spaces-pe)), so thought it might be
interesting for the community here, and to hear what you guys think of Spaces.

